# Irritrol 205 Valve wont work



## xclaim494 (5 mo ago)

one of my irritrol sprinkler valves is not working - I took it apart and checked for debris , shop-vac'd the line, then i changed diaphragm then i replaced solenoid and it still wont some on - I check the voltage and i am getting 24 volts so thats good as well. What else can i do ? Pls help.

Link to irritrol 205 series valve:
https://www.irritrol.com/en/valves/205-series


----------



## xclaim494 (5 mo ago)

bump to top to see if you guys have any ideas ?


----------

